# Feel ripped off



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

Well ... I had my Jaguar XF a enhancement detail carried out by one of the detailers that puts his work on here a lot in March, He said he would wet sand the bonnet ( it had been resprayed by the jag dealer prior to sale ) And may charge me an extra hour to do so, So I said OK.

When I went to pick the car up it was dark and he said he hasn't charged extra for the bonnet but its a lot better but needs about 6 hours spending on it ??????

Anyway on washing the car a couple of days later I notice green algae on rear door window rubbers ( good detail eh ) Now i'm still waiting for my Pictures that are promised as part of the deal I have contacted about the pics since but he told me he had loads to do and I will be sent them ( still waiting now been 3 Months since detail ) Anyway I have spent an hour on my bonnet yesterday with a Kestrel Das6 And it looks a lot better.

So I think a bad job from him ( to be true I think this job was done by his apprentice not him while he was out ??????? )
I do know what to expect in a one day detail as I had my S type done by Matt of Off your marks a a hell of a lot better job was done by him.
PM me if you want to know who I'm talking about....... But i live near Doncaster


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Think you should put there name up on here


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Speak to him and give him a chance to sort it before naming names.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Doesn't sound too good. 

As for the bonnet looking better after taking your DA to it, remember it was 3 months since it was done. 

Also wet sanding takes a lot of effort.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Have you complained to the company?

They may offer to rectify.


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Doesn't sound too good.
> 
> As for the bonnet looking better after taking your DA to it, remember it was 3 months since it was done.
> 
> Also wet sanding takes a lot of effort.


Yep 3 months ...... it was a dull shine when picked up ... 2 months it has been in my garage while have been in Spain it is always washed properly rest of car shiney as day it was picked up from him.... so not a case of owner inflicted damage to destroy shine.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

colin11 said:


> Yep 3 months ...... it was a dull shine when picked up ... 2 months it has been in my garage while have been in Spain it is always washed properly rest of car shiney as day it was picked up from him.... so not a case of owner inflicted damage to destroy shine.


Did you point it out at the time?

Have you made contact with the detailer to organise it to be done correctly?

Are you sure it is his workmanship that the bonnet isn't good, or the respray that isn't too great if the rest of the car is shiney?


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Did you point it out at the time? ( he pointed it out and said it needed about 6 Hrs ???? )
> 
> Have you made contact with the detailer to organise it to be done correctly? ( no once bitten etc )
> 
> Are you sure it is his workmanship that the bonnet isn't good, or the respray that isn't too great if the rest of the car is shiney?


 ( yes there work at fault... think it was rushed out.. hence an hour with Kestel making it look better )


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

Like I say ....... I get a feeling he didn't do it but an " apprentice" did it and it was rushed to get it out finished.

I did read on his facebook page that the day was a rush he had 2 mobile details to do that day and my Jag ......... hence I "think" done not by him.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

3 cars to detail in one day?


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

So can I sum up.........

I feel the bonnet could have been better done ( maybe using the extra hour I said I would pay for) Think more buffing needed.

And no bloody pics promised ( before and after pics promised )
Don't want to take back as even I have improved the bonnet.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Have you taken any photos or the "work" before you sorted it yourself?


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

No ....... you just learn in this life as you go along.

Just a bad day for them poor job really.... as I say think it was rushed, Bonnet did have a shine but shone grey as the rest shone black ( light reflected back not let through to the black needed more polishing )
It's the promise of the before and after pics and the fact I have asked about them and been fobbed off that's pissing me off now.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Have you contacted the detailer with your concerns and given them the opportunity to rectify? A good detailer will bend over backwards to address any issues the customer has.


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

Jem said:


> Have you contacted the detailer with your concerns and given them the opportunity to rectify? A good detailer will bend over backwards to address any issues the customer has.


I think he would just say .... " I told you it need 6 hours more on the bonnet "
But the fact is it's much better after I spent an hour with a Kestel on it... like I say think it was rushed out.

And yes contacted him about where was the promised pics before and after 50/50 etc promised me they would be with me soon ( that was on the 10th of April )


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

have you pointed him towards this thread...?
sounds like he's busy, (maybe too busy) so this might remind him to follow up with the pics at least...


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

sfstu said:


> have you pointed him towards this thread...?
> sounds like he's busy, (maybe too busy) so this might remind him to follow up with the pics at least...


I will soon


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I think you need to contact him again. You say 10th April you lasted contacted him. That's a long time ago and he's probably forgotten or maybe disn't have time to do them on the day? Either way you need to go back to him NOT highlight it in this forum first. You have to give him chance to reply.


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

With all due respect..... the detail was carried out in March, I then contacted him again RE the pictures he told me on the 10Th April I would have them soon.

I think I have been waiting enough and given him fair chance.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

colin11 said:


> I think he would just say .... " I told you it need 6 hours more on the bonnet "
> But the fact is it's much better after I spent an hour with a Kestel on it... like I say think it was rushed out.
> 
> And yes contacted him about where was the promised pics before and after 50/50 etc promised me they would be with me soon ( that was on the 10th of April )


Is he even aware of the issues you have with the quality of the detail? You've said you've asked him about the photos, but have you mentioned the green algae on the window rubbers or the poor polishing on the bonnet, and any other issues you have with the detail itself?

You need to contact him, outlining all the problems with the service he has provided and give him a chance to rectify.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Think he's had enough chances. He's taken the **** out of you if you ask me and will do it again. Think he should be named and stop some fellow detailer on here going to him. The end of day it's like any workmen , happy to take your money and walk away. A good workman would want to put your concern right and sort it so they get return custom.


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

Jem said:


> You need to contact him, outlining all the problems with the service he has provided and give him a chance to rectify.


Nothing to rectify now...... I cleaned the rubbers myself using APC and a brush
Now having got back from being in Spain 2 Months and having the time and weather to buff the bonnet myself It's done.

As I say and I have no proof so may be totally wrong as I wasn't there, I think the "apprentice " did it... He may " not" have sanded the Bonnet he "may" have only gone over it with the buffer once ............... Dunno


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

colin11 said:


> With all due respect..... the detail was carried out in March, I then contacted him again RE the pictures he told me on the 10Th April I would have them soon.
> 
> I think I have been waiting enough and given him fair chance.


I still maintain, you haven't contacted him since April. If he is very busy, like he sounds, then in all probability he has forgotten. We all do it. It's a human trait. I still don't know why you are keen to broadcast it on here rather than going back and contacting him. Does he even have time to come on here at the moment?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

colin11 said:


> Nothing to rectify now...... I cleaned the rubbers myself using APC and a brush
> Now having got back from being in Spain 2 Months and having the time and weather to buff the bonnet myself It's done.
> 
> As I say and I have no proof so may be totally wrong as I wasn't there, I think the "apprentice " did it... He may " not" have sanded the Bonnet he "may" have only gone over it with the buffer once ............... Dunno


Sorry about your episode, I'm a bit wary as I am, I tell you why....

1) Some things you easily rectified yourself, so perhaps you should have done the whole car yourself
2) The 'detailer' told you about the restricted time to complete the job to their usual high standards
3) Wet sanding is not for the faint hearted or many of the readers here (with due respect they make a hash of even the simplest of tasks  )
4) The key thing to all this thread is the part where you said you had come back from Spain, I do recall a poster that had gone to Spain and then used to post a lot of 'tripe' on the forum IIRC they eventually got their account deleted. Of course that is the cynic in me, but somehow I feel this thread will get locked before it gets too ugly.

Only defence is if it is one of the detailers that used to be regular and somebody else posted about a poor experience that occured many months before too


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

LOl .......... I went to Spain on Holiday to my sisters, I retired at 49 and now I'm 56.
Been reading on here years.

Wanted it done by a detailer as i bought it Xmas it was 2 Yrs old and i like to look after my cars... my last one the Jag dealer sold to a Garage around the corner from them as it was to old for them to retail... and they advertise it as a " show car "


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

This is my " old " one after Matt did it ......... so I do know what I'm on about.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

colin11 said:


> LOl .......... I went to Spain on Holiday to my sisters, I retired at 49 and now I'm 56.
> Been reading on here years.
> 
> Wanted it done by a detailer as i bought it Xmas it was 2 Yrs old and i like to look after my cars... my last one the Jag dealer sold to a Garage around the corner from them as it was to old for them to retail... and they advertise it as a " show car "


Fair enough :thumb:
I remember the advert for my bro's sirocco that I looked after after it was returned back to the forecourts.
Some of the other points I standby though, wet sanding is not a '5 minute' job and still best avoided where possible, there was a thread back in the day from I think Mr Singh, now that did demo the hard work and rewards that go into wet sanding.
For a daily driver car though, many readers should draw the line between the final condition and a show car, as the supermarket scars, dealer service wash etc won't be long coming.


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

Replacment.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry Colin but it you don't name and shame , or give the detailer the chance to reply on this thread that's bad. 
There could be loads of folk on here with the same experience , there could be a lot of happy punters making yours a one off.
Phone him and tell him about this thread , he has the opertuninty to put his side across. If he doesn't reply **** him you will never use him again anyway and everyone has been made aware of the situation and can make there own mind up if they are to use them.
There is too many people in this world that do crap jobs and get away with it.


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

So what I'm saying is I sold my old one 6 Yrs after Matt did it and they described it as a "show car " ......... Always washed it right looked after it no car washes never washed by anyone but me as the new one is.


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

OK........ have sent him an Email about this thread.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry Colin but I'm not entirely sure why you've posted this thread, you haven't directly asked for help and only said "pm me if you want to know more"

If you get no joy from the detailer concerned from direct dialogue and he is a DW member here, possibly advertising his services then it would be helpful to alert members as to who he is. If his work is not good people should know, if his work is good and your account doesn't tally with his then this thread gives him the perfect opportunity to address the matter and clear his name and maintain his reputation.


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

I don't want to post his name and harm his reputation in public.... a It may be mine was done on a bad day ( a one off ??? )
I chose him from work he posted on here.

But as I say final **** off is still not getting the pics that I should have got.
As said, I have sent an Email to him about this thread.


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

PS...... I posted as it's detailing chat
A story to read that things are not always perfect.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Company wouldn't begin with C would it by any chance for size of your car and wanting an enhancement personally I would of never offered to do it in one day, 2 day job I don't like one day enhancements myself as bits can get missed or not done as well as you know they can be I would rather make a bit less money but know the car is going out how I want it.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

colin11 said:


> I don't want to post his name and harm his reputation in public.... a It may be mine was done on a bad day ( a one off ??? )
> I chose him from work he posted on here.
> 
> But as I say final **** off is still not getting the pics that I should have got.
> As said, I have sent an Email to him about this thread.


If the company had "a one off bad day" fine no problem at all, we are all guilty of them, what then sets the good company apart from the bad is how they go about rectifying that bad one off.

The correct way to resolve an issue like this is to take every available action possible privately between yourself and the company. If you have exhausted all avenues and have no further options in resolving the dispute then is the time to go public on a forum like this and show the courage of your convictions and name the company rather than inviting members to discover the identity through pms.......which in my is in my view poor taste and benefits nobody.


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Company wouldn't begin with C would it by any chance for size of your car and wanting an enhancement personally I would of never offered to do it in one day, 2 day job I don't like one day enhancements myself as bits can get missed or not done as well as you know they can be I would rather make a bit less money but know the car is going out how I want it.


Ahhh Maybe But one day enhancements are offered... car was washed so clean
when it was taken down for him to see the condition of it, He said about another hour on the bonnet maybe to pay for so all agreed.

But once again pissed off about pics not coming... even if that was the best he could do, he still should have sent the promised pics
( even though it's better after a Kestrel on it )


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Going round in circles with this one!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

colin11 said:


> Ahhh Maybe But* one day enhancements are offered... car was washed so clean*
> when it was taken down for him to see the condition of it, He said about another hour on the bonnet maybe to pay for so all agreed.
> 
> *But once again pissed off about pics not coming... even if that was the best he could do, he still should have sent the promised pics*
> ( even though it's better after a Kestrel on it )


So to clarify, is the issue about the pics or the work completed? 
After all a one day enhancement is somewhat ambiguos, some people take a few hours to wash a car alone, and people work at different speeds and manage their time per task differently.


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

Yes...... I have already put the what I consider poor job down to that's life, 
but part of the deal was pics promised.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

How much did you pay and what service were you promised? 

3 cars in one day and wet sanding in 1 hour seems very hopeful to say the least.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

colin11 said:


> So I think a bad job from him ( to be true I think this job was done by his apprentice not him while he was out ?)


If your theory is correct, there are no pics.


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

Ok I now have had an Email from him ...... claiming I did not have the paint enhancement detail but another one ......... but this is what the offer Email said ( note the full enhancement line )

******* are offering Swissvax Authorised Detailing Services. To celibate our new Authorisation and successful skill analysis at Swissvax UK, we are offering all customers
a special Swissvax Detail. This is a full "enhancement" detail using only Swissvax Products and finishing off in Swissvax Endurance. This is a new, Swissvax Authorised only product which outlasts any other wax Swissvax make. Its applied at 20oc + and lasts in excess of 18 month on top of our chosen Swissvax wax!

Optional up-grade to Swissvax Crystal rock under your Endurance for just £30



GET THE SPECIAL OFFER


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

colin11 said:


> Ok I now have had an Email from him ...... claiming I did not have the paint enhancement detail but another one ......... but this is what the offer Email said ( note the full enhancement line )
> 
> ******* are offering Swissvax Authorised Detailing Services. To celibate our new Authorisation and successful skill analysis at Swissvax UK, we are offering all customers
> a special Swissvax Detail. This is a full "enhancement" detail using only Swissvax Products and finishing off in Swissvax Endurance. This is a new, Swissvax Authorised only product which outlasts any other wax Swissvax make. Its applied at 20oc + and lasts in excess of 18 month on top of our chosen Swissvax wax!
> ...


How much did you pay?


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

S63 said:


> If your theory is correct, there are no pics.


Nope he tells me pics are lost.
But he did my car no one else...... Up to you guys to make up your own mind then if he did mine and 2 mobiles that day.


----------



## dazmac b35 (Apr 4, 2013)

well if it was my money i would not be pleased, so done in march not to a great standard now in may still not sorted and know pics either not excuse how busy you are the detailer gave you a price and didnt get what you asked for simple as, if i was in colins shoes would feel the same. why people are saying hes busy forget nonsense if its a business people spend hard earned cash should be done right, if bonnet wasnt great if it were me i would of said something to customer, let him know your thoughts etc. lazy,useless what ever you want to call it customers come first full stop he should get what he paid for within a reasonable amount of time not months later

daz


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

Kerr said:


> How much did you pay?


Well the price of the detail I had was a special offer at £2oo instead of the usual enhancement price of £239.99.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Firstly, i'm happy to say this was a customer of mine.

Unfortunately, Colin has not given us any opportunity to rectify any issues as mentioned, which for me would be the first point of call. I take my job seriously, and i'm extremely passionate about what I do, which am sure people who have met me would agree. My Clients vehicles are my advertising, to have something which is below standard is not what we or any other business would like.

Regards the detail its self. It was booked in for an offer detail we had. Which was a "Swissvax enhancement detail" Which is a one stage machine polish to remove minor defects and swirling. An Enhancement detail may have been better suited, but as this was not requested this was no issue. The detail was carried out by myself as this was a "Swissvax Detail"

As said, i find it unfair at the fact I've not had any opportunity to correct any issues and i would have been more than happy to accommodate the vehicle so it was at the standard we deliver.

I could have ignored this and hoped it would go away, but i'd rather come to a conclusion.

All my testimonials can be found here: http://www.mobile-detailing.co.uk/testimonials.php
All our testimonials are done independently via Free Business Index so customers can write what ever they want, so its my obligation to ensure each car gets the best treatments for what it was booked in for.

Here are a few examples of my "enhancement Detail" carried out in 9 hours non stop. I know people have doubts but i'm happy for anyone to inspect my work.


IMG_8314 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8036 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Here is the Nissan GTR we did an Enhancement detail on and finished this morning. 2 stage machine polish enhancement.


IMG_8975 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_8974 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Paint before:

IMG_8927 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

Paint After:

IMG_8928 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

All above are "enhancements" using no fillers and using panel wipe to ensure this.

I've worked very hard to get the reputation & studio i have today, and thats not by ripping people off as my advertising is word of mouth.

As always i'm happy to help where i can, what is frustrating though, is it will have took longer to write this on detailing world then give me a call and allow be to come up with a solution.

ATB
Nick


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

dazmac b35 said:


> well if it was my money i would not be pleased, so done in march not to a great standard now in may still not sorted and know pics either not excuse how busy you are the detailer gave you a price and didnt get what you asked for simple as, if i was in colins shoes would feel the same. why people are saying hes busy forget nonsense if its a business people spend hard earned cash should be done right, if bonnet wasnt great if it were me i would of said something to customer, let him know your thoughts etc. lazy,useless what ever you want to call it customers come first full stop he should get what he paid for within a reasonable amount of time not months later
> 
> daz


He did said in needed another hour sanding... which I said ok to but he didnt charge me that ?? So why not spend that hour and refine the bonnet better.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Problem solved. 

People communicating with each other seems to be much harder these days than dedicating hours on the Internet complaining about it.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

colin11 said:


> Nope he tells me pics are lost.
> But he did my car no one else...... Up to you guys to make up your own mind then if he did mine and 2 mobiles that day.


Colin, i have lost "some" of the photos are the rest are here, this was write in the email also. As for the mobile jobs i had on the day, This was carried out by Gary who was mobile.


IMG_7459 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7456 by CleanDetail, on Flickr


IMG_7455 by CleanDetail, on Flickr

ATB
Nick


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Photo's got lost , that's not good, but seems 3 details in a day is more speed detailing to me. better the company gives there side of the story though. but £200 on spacial, allow for products , would expect not alot of machine work at that level. No excuse if busy though.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

colin11 said:


> He did said in needed another hour sanding... which I said ok to but he didnt charge me that ?? So why not spend that hour and refine the bonnet better.


As we discussed Colin, this was due to time. I spend 8 hours on your vehicle which is what you paid for. I did not charge for the bonnet as i'd have liked to have spent longer on it to justify the improvement any my charge for doing so.

ATB
Nick


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Photo's got lost , that's not good, but seems 3 details in a day is more speed detailing to me. better the company gives there side of the story though. but £200 on spacial, allow for products , would expect not alot of machine work at that level. No excuse if busy though.


Hi There,

As a company we have 2 of us, my self doing detailing and Gary doing my Valeting work. 3 jobs in one day was 1 detail (me) 2 valets (gary)

I feel colins wording is making me seem i'm doing more than i actually am.

I'm just trying my best to be honest, But still waiting a reply from Colin....


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

" it will have took longer to write this on detailing world then give me a call and allow be to come up with a solution."

I did contact you RE pictures and got nowhere ...... So are you saying I got a cheap enhancement deal that I should be grateful for at that price ?
And it was all I could expect.

Why didn't you get in touch with me to say sorry lost the pictures mate ?

Or better to just leave me waiting and waiting ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

colin11 said:


> " it will have took longer to write this on detailing world then give me a call and allow be to come up with a solution."
> 
> I did contact you RE pictures and got nowhere ...... So are you saying I got a cheap enhancement deal that I should be grateful for at that price ?
> And it was all I could expect.
> ...


You've got an offer of help. Take it, don't fall out and make things awkward.

The thing I've noticed from quite a few people who have their cars detailed, they expect perfection.

People fail to understand that there is a difference between a £200 detail and a £1000 detail due to time mostly.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

colin11 said:


> " it will have took longer to write this on detailing world then give me a call and allow be to come up with a solution."
> 
> I did contact you RE pictures and got nowhere ...... So are you saying I got a cheap enhancement deal that I should be grateful for at that price ?
> And it was all I could expect.
> ...


Totally understand your frustration colin, i feel that may have been interpreted the wrong way.

The point i'm trying to make is, i've now contacted you via email and phone and your still making no attempts to allow me to rectify the issue.

Photos are some thing i offer, but not some thing i guarantee, you were welcome, as anyone is to stay with the vehicle and watch the process start to finish. I have nothing to hide and i'm very proud of my work.

Please return my call on 01302 354798.

ATB
Nick


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

Kerr said:


> You've got an offer of help. Take it, don't fall out and make things awkward.
> 
> The thing I've noticed from quite a few people who have their cars detailed, they expect perfection.
> 
> People fail to understand that there is a difference between a £200 detail and a £1000 detail due to time mostly.


What offer ?
I did expect it good as the car was very good to begin with only the bonnet poor shine due to a Jaguar respray.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

colin11 said:


> What offer ?
> I did expect it good as the car was very good to begin with only the bonnet poor shine due to a Jaguar respray.


Are you reading this thread and what CleanDetail has posted?

You're attacking him for lack of communication but you're not listening to him when he does.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

He is offering to rectify anything you are not happy with which surely is what you wanted or am I mistaken?


----------



## dazmac b35 (Apr 4, 2013)

by the sounds of both sides the picture thing could have been sorted same or next day after detail. once car has gone no more pics would be available so what hes got would of been just checking what he has passing to the customer job done

daz


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

Ok spoke to Nick on the Phone, He would like it back in so booked in for the 9th July
He apologised for the loss of Pics.

So hope it's all sorted and i'm glad he looks like he will stand by his work.
And I will take him some beers in .


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

colin11 said:


> Ok spoke to Nick on the Phone, He would like it back in so booked in for the 9th July
> He apologised for the loss of Pics.
> 
> So hope it's all sorted and i'm glad he looks like he will stand by his work.
> And I will take him some beers in .


As before, totally appreciate your frustration regards the bonnet, As we spoke above on the phone, lets give it the wet sand it needed :thumb:

Always happy to stand by my results, i've not got where i am today by bad workmanship & Customer service.

I'll make sure we take loads of photos on the 9th 

Speak soon,
Nick


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Fair play Nick :thumb:


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Well after 66 posts we got there in the end  would have been less messy over phone


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Well I think Nick has been more than fair. If there were issues with the job then Colin should've highlighted these to Nick as soon as he found them, not 3 months later in a public forum, making a fool of himself in the process.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Ahhh, we all love a happy ending


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

I can't say I'm overly impressed by Colin's method here. Granted, the photos going missing is more of a niggle than anything but not getting in touch to discuss your displeasure with the finish of the bonnet and allowing them to rectifying it before then coming here to "out" CD is just plain low in my honest opinion.

A good reputation is hard earned by any company. Please be conscious of the fact that you can easily, and probably did tarnish it today in the eyes of some readers.

I'm glad you've both come to a conclusion but I think I'd be walking into CD's premises with my tail between my legs if I were you.


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

bmerritt87 said:


> Well after 66 posts we got there in the end  would have been less messy over phone


Yep.... but you lot would have had no fun today.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Nick is a nice guy and his unit is fantastic. I attended his place to receive some training about 6 weeks back now and it was great. The first thing that strikes you about the guy is his enthusiasm, both for the art of detailing and his business. I would not hesitate to let him detail my car... except I don't have one!  Just my van.


----------



## colin11 (May 11, 2011)

ImDesigner said:


> I can't say I'm overly impressed by Colin's method here. Granted, the photos going missing is more of a niggle than anything but not getting in touch to discuss your displeasure with the finish of the bonnet and allowing them to rectifying it before then coming here to "out" CD is just plain low in my honest opinion.
> 
> A good reputation is hard earned by any company. Please be conscious of the fact that you can easily, and probably did tarnish it today in the eyes of some readers.
> 
> I'm glad you've both come to a conclusion but I think I'd be walking into CD's premises with my tail between my legs if I were you.


Oh shame that then..... My last word on it now..... it sorted it out after I had been in touch with Nick first about no pics and got nowhere, .... So the story was told ........ Now sorted thanks to all.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

colin11 said:


> Yep.... but you lot would have had no fun today.


Can't Imagine Nick has had much fun, having his reputation tarnished in public, but I guess he has been the bigger man to own up and rectify the issue. As you said, now dealt with and resolved. Lets get back to talking about detailing cars!


----------



## Northumbrian (Jul 25, 2012)

ImDesigner said:


> A good reputation is hard earned by any company. Please be conscious of the fact that you can easily, and probably did tarnish it today in the eyes of some readers.
> 
> I'm glad you've both come to a conclusion but I think I'd be walking into CD's premises with my tail between my legs if I were you.


Pleased you got a result Colin. I hope you do not "walk into CD's premises with your tail between your legs"

Any detailer is only as good as his last job!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

This is just wow..
Glad it's sorted anyway.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bmerritt87 said:


> Can't Imagine Nick has had much fun, having his reputation tarnished in public, but I guess he has been the bigger man to own up and rectify the issue. As you said, now dealt with and resolved. Lets get back to talking about detailing cars!


No such thing as bad publicity as they say.

2500 views so far and most people will draw a positive conclusion from it.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

I think Nick has come across very well on this issue. I feel Colin could start an argument in an empty room, and he's just made a complete knob of himself today. After all, the whole issue kicked off because he didn't get some photos. If there had of been issues with the actual quality of the job then don't you think he would've mentioned it to Nick when he asked for his precious photos some weeks ago?

Well done Nick for being so accommodating, polite and reasonable. Many people would've simply told Colin to do one.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

In my 26 years as self employed I always judge a company on how they deal with a problem, or a disagreement breaks. I have to say well done to Nick to deal with this head on and offer to sort this out, when it comes to what we all think is acceptable for a price is very difficult to have 100% satisfaction, but sort it out in a manor like this will only increase image not tarnish as some have suggested:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

One has to ask why if Colin got a better result with a DAS6, he didn't detail it himself in the first place?


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I not so sure Colin is that wrong , could have been dealt with a bit better. Instead of have him hanging around on the photo's should have put his hand up and said hey I've ****ed up I don't seem to be able to find your pics and that would have been an end to it months ago. 

As for the bonnet maybe Colin will give it a bash next time himself and be happy doing it himself and proud of his work .


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Woulda , Shoulda , Coulda 

It sounds like it's all sorted now


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

All seems OK then , I'm locking for now but if the two parties actually involved would like to add anything then just let me know.


----------

